# Spouse visa cohabitation proof



## dhiyaidris (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello all! 

I just have a quick question. I'm applying for spouse visa, we have been living together for the past year and a half ish in the UK, it will be two years in november. What proof of address will we need to show? Will it just be from the time ive been in the UK? Or will i have to show that we lived together previously in Canada as well? I just don't wanna over do it if it's not nevessary. 

Also, we lived with his parents from nov 2014-feb 2016. What will we need from his parents to show we loved there (we did get a few letters there) but physically from his parents, what will we need to show?

Thanks a bunch!!! x


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

I take it this is the second round of 2.5 years spouse visa in the uk? 

If so, you need 6 letters in joint names, if not, minimum 6 letters each with the same address evenly spanning the 2.5 years. If you were not living together for the full 2.5 years, you need to explain why, provide evidence. These need to be official documents as in the guidance notes in the form, like HMRC, NHS, bank letters, joint tenancy agreement, council letter etc..

When I did mine I provided about 8 each as I the dates were not evenly spanned and I got accepted..
Hope that helps


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, will need more clarification. Is this your first spouse visa or your FLR (M) after having had a 2.5 year initial spouse visa?

What leave are you on now?


----------



## dhiyaidris (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm so sorry i wasn't being very clear!! I am on a YMS visa until Nov 2016.

I hope this helps x


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

If you are switching from YMS to a spouse visa from within the UK, you do not need a full 2 year cohabitation proof etc.

What you need to show is that you are in a subsisting and genuine relationship. And if you have indeed been living together, just show what you have, official documents addressed to one or both of you to your address over last couple years should be fine. Put in as much proof as you have without overburdening the application. Rule of thumb is, if you have a LOT, then only show 6 pieces of jointly addressed communication or 6 pieces each individually addressed communication.

Other than that you can show evidence of holidays taken together, pictures from trips and of course your wedding, and if you have ever been apart since the start of your relationship, then evidence of having kept in communication.

Just remember, as a spouse visa applicant, they are wanting to see you two are in a genuine relationship. good luck.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

PS- letters from parents stating you lived there do not count for anything so do not add them. If you have letters from official sources that were delivered to one or both of you at his parents house, just submit that instead.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

PS- your tenancy agreement, council tax bill, gas , water, electric bills, NHS letters, tax letters/ letters from HMRC etc are all official documents you can use to prove cohabitation/ proof of address.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you actually married?

You say spouse visa but then you go on to say that you have been living together, and in previous postings you say 'your partner'.

If not married then you will need much more evidence of genuine relationship.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think Crawford that the OP is in the UK on a YMS visa and was living with their partner, who they have now married so is hoping to switch to Spouse visa.

This is my understanding.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Kimi2490 said:


> I think Crawford that the OP is in the UK on a YMS visa and was living with their partner, who they have now married so is hoping to switch to Spouse visa.
> 
> This is my understanding.


OP was asking about marrying in Canada in post of Feb 2016, and then later said she was marrying in UK in June.

Hence my question - is she or is she not married? If not married she can't apply for a spouse visa.


----------



## dhiyaidris (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello again,

I apologise for the not so clear post. We are planning to get married in June/July time. We will be applying for the spouse visa before my YMS visa expires. We're goimg to do the premium service route. Will this change on what documents I need for evidence? Thanks Kimi and Crawford x


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

you'll have to prove you relationship is genuine, marriage cert, pics of wedding and time spent before your marriage. Financial evidence depending on what cat you go for , you and or your sponsor will have to earn 18'600 pa with evidence of employment,payslips, bank statements, employment contract.proof of secure accommodation will have to be in place for the both of you. thats just skimming the surface....its all in the immigration rules , guidance notes , which you should read up


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

So you are going to marry in tge UK and then you are applying for FLR (M) via an I. Person premium appointment? 

The requirements are the same whether you apply in person or by post.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, so that sounds about right. Do not worry about cohabitation evidence. You definitely need to and can add some in aid of proving of a genuine and loving relationship but you certainly do not need the whole hog of 6/12 pieces etc etc.

Show evidence holidays taken together by way of ticket/ hotel reservations, evidence of keeping in touch during time apart, pictures together, examples of cohabitation proof etc and you should have covered all bases.

Remember, the real hard and fast cohabitation evidence will kick in for the 2.5 year renewal . Good luck!


----------

